# So I visited Orchidview, Moncks Corner, SC



## TADD (Mar 31, 2007)

I had the pleasure of travelling to H.P. Norton's home today with a few members of my local OS. Not only is he one of the nicest men I have met, his wife is an absolute sweetheart. We got a tour of his phrag chamber (greenhouse)where I got to see and touch... yes I said touch the controversial Phrag kovachii x besseae. I fell in love with a phrag and hopefully will get a piece off of it some day(To be named and no it was not a kovachii hybrid). We went to lunch for some she-crab soup, and then over to his big greenhouse full of phals... 

I cam home with two new phrags.... Yeah I know.... Me? Phrags????

Phrag Scarlet O'Hara - (Jason Fischer 'Katherine' AM/AOS x besseae 'Castroville') - In spike!!!!

Phrag Tara - (Don Wimber 'Rachel' AM/AOS x Memoria Dick Clements 'Katherine' AM/AOS)


----------



## Marco (Mar 31, 2007)

pictures please!


----------



## Ray (Apr 1, 2007)

I met the Nortons on my speaking trip down south last month. What a great couple! I wish I had known them when I lived down there.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2007)

The Nortons will be the OSWP speakers this month on April 15. If you are in the area, you are welcome to come to our monthly meeting.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm glad you made it to H.P.'s. I took a video when I was there w/ my father and he was amazed by our mutual enthusiasm for Phrags. It sounds like you got some killer plants.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Did you take any photos?

2. Carol - How in the world did you get them to come that far to a society meeting?!

e-spice


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

Didn't bring my camera guess it didn't happen....


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

TADD said:


> Didn't bring my camera guess it didn't happen....



What? You didn't bring your camera? Dude, you're killing us here! :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2007)

I have videotape from last year...


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 3, 2007)

Tadd, If I ever get to meet you and shake your hand, can I then say that I touched someone who touched a kovachii??? oke:  

She-Crab Soup? That stuff is wonderful/awesome/yummy!!! Did you get the recepie? I had it once in VA, and it was to die for.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 5, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I have videotape from last year...



Can you post the video?! Or make a DVD?

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

e-spice said:


> Can you post the video?! Or make a DVD?
> e-spice


I'll try to take the digital cassette to dvd tonight then post the vids soon.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 6, 2007)

NYEric - Great! Thanks a lot! I am eagerly awaiting them.

e-spice


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

I am going to throw this out there. Eric, you need to contact HP before you post any photos or vids of his greenhouse. Greenhouses are very private places for their owners, and I would want the same courtesy extended to me if I let someone in my greenhouse. The time I visited Marilyn's greenhouse and posted photos, I asked for permission to do so and she granted it without hesitation.

This goes for anyone posting photos and video of a greenhouse that does not belong to them.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2007)

Good idea, Thanx.


----------



## TADD (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I am finally back online. It is amazing what two weeks without any internet or working computer at home can do for your life. It seems like forever. My work computer does not allow me to even check my yahoo email let alone this site..... I just got off the phone with H.P. and he is sending me the division I asked for. It is richteri x exstaminodium.... I am so estatic!


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2007)

Wondered where you had gotten off to, Tadd, nice to have you back!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

TADD said:


> My work computer does not allow me to even check my yahoo email let alone this site.....


Want to cut thru your comp. administrator!?!:evil:


----------



## e-spice (Jun 25, 2007)

NYEric - Did you ever get around to making a DVD? Would love to see it.

What ever happened to PHRAG? Did he remove himself from the forum or what?

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Naw, I still have it on mini-disc. I've been too busy to copy it onto dvd. I'm trying to post pics from Woodstream right now and having trouble w/ photobucket [slow to load!].


----------



## e-spice (Jun 25, 2007)

Send me that thing! I'll have it on YouTube within an hour after receiving it!!!

e-spice


----------

